# 100% denatured alcohol source?



## Freethinker (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where to obtain pure --99% or 100% denatured alcohol?

I have sometimes gotten a bit of white "bloom" under my CA finish when I use the DNA. One friend suggested that the WalMart brand of DNA might have trace amounts of water.

I searched online for the "pure" stuff and it seems to come in at about 22 to 25 dollars for 500 milliliters. Pretty high.

Has anyone here tried the 100% (200 proof) denatured alcohol, and where did you obtain it? Maybe a lab or medical supply house? 

thanks.


----------



## JWW (Feb 26, 2008)

Lowe's and Home Depot and any good paint store, I usually get mine at Lowe's.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 26, 2008)

Simplest idea is not to use DNA.  Use compressed air or acetone.


----------



## Monty (Feb 26, 2008)

Pure 200 proof (100%) DNA will absorb water out of the air and quickly become 95% DNA. Try acetone instead.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freethinker_
> 
> Does anyone know where to obtain pure --99% or 100% denatured alcohol?
> 
> ...



You will never find 200 proof DNA.  By law DNA must have about 10% denaturing ingredients to give the primary ingredient...ethanol... such a bad taste that it will not be consumed.  Additionally, I think you may be confused as I don't think DNA is an item likely to be found at a medical supply house.  Isopropyl alcohol, OTOH, comes in several strengths...from 70% to 99% pure and would be found in the medical supply industry.  

If you are seeing a bloom under your finish, you might want to re-evaluate your finishing method.....how long do you allow the DNA to evaporate before applying your finish.  Another thing to look at are your blanks.  Are they fully seasoned and dry or do you have some blanks that might not be fully dried.

I seem to recall some other things that can cause this kind of problem with CA finished.  Don't remember ever seeing it attributed to bad DNA.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 26, 2008)

...or accelerator. It dries quickly and causes no problem to the CA. I us the kind that comes in a bottle, not the aersol.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Simplest idea is not to use DNA.  Use compressed air or acetone.


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 26, 2008)

You can also try to dump some silica desiccant in your solvent. Sounds like a weird idea but a few anhydrous solvents are kept this way in labs. I'm not sure traces of water in your alcohol can really explain the problem tho.


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 27, 2008)

The purest alcohol you can buy without a permit is "Ever-Clear" at your local liquor store. I use it as a thinner for shellac. Anything closer to 99% is reagent grade and requires a special permit.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 27, 2008)

so the ratio on the ever-clear is 1 part shellac, 1 part ever-clear and one part ever-clear for yourself?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope thats 2 parts Everclear for yourself.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freethinker_
> 
> Does anyone know where to obtain pure --99% or 100% denatured alcohol?




http://www.ultrapure-usa.com/pages/products/ethyl_alcohol_200.html

About $50 per gallon when purchased in large quantities and if not stored properly will absorb ambient  moisture.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 27, 2008)

So basically he should just get drunk and use regular denature alcohol on the pens if I am understanding this correctly.


----------



## Freethinker (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> So basically he should just get drunk and use regular denature alcohol on the pens if I am understanding this correctly.



LOL.

Thank you all for the replies.

Very helpful.

The easiest solution sounds like just to use acetone. I've got</u> acetone....compressed air I do not have.

To virgil who said--



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> ...or accelerator. It dries quickly and causes no problem to the CA. I us the kind that comes in a bottle, not the aersol.



Wow. When I first began turning pens, someone's PDF file here (Fangar's, I believe) advised against using accelerator, at least not the kind in a spray bottle....so I have used it only VERY sparingly out of fear of ruining a finish. I'll try using that a little more liberally.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dan,

If you decide you have a use for compressed air for pens or anything else, you can buy cans of compressed air in the computer area of Walmart, Staples, and like stores.


----------



## Freethinker (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Dan,
> 
> If you decide you have a use for compressed air for pens or anything else, you can buy cans of compressed air in the computer area of Walmart, Staples, and like stores.



LOL.

You know, right after I made that last post, I thought -- 

"Hey, I wonder of those cans of compressed air they sell at Wal-Mart, like the type used for dusting off computers, would work??"


----------



## Timbo (Mar 7, 2008)

Just so no one reading this gets any ideas.  DNA is denatured not only to make it taste bad, but to also make it absolutely undrinkable.  That's why it can be sold so cheap compared to pure Ethanol.  The denaturing agent is usually Methanol (also know as wood alcohol), it's poisonous.  Drinking it can cause blindness, and it can also cause death!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Dan,
> 
> If you decide you have a use for compressed air for pens or anything else, you can buy cans of compressed air in the computer area of Walmart, Staples, and like stores.



Stuff works just as good as Bloxygen


----------

